# Yo que vos no lo haría...



## Artrella

Hola!
Estaba leyendo la cadena de Anitahk [this one] and I thought of a phrase we say in Argentina..."yo que vos", y no puedo encontrarle la vuelta a esta construcción con este "que".  Es correcta, incorrecta, se puede deconstruir en algo más básico y entendible?
Gracias!


----------



## Verónica84

Para mi humilde entender, y si estuviera en tu lugar, diría:

If I were you...


----------



## Mita

Si revisas en el DRAE, te darás cuenta de que - al parecer - sí es correcta, pero informal. De lo contrario, creo que no la hubieran incluido en el diccionario.
*yo**.*(Del lat. _eo_, de _ego_).*1.* pron. person. Forma de nominativo de 1.ª persona singular en masculino y femenino.*2.* pron. person._ Fil._ Designa la realidad personal de quien habla o escribe.*3.* m._ Fil._ El sujeto humano en cuanto persona. _El yo._ _Mi yo._*4.* m._ Psicol._ Parte consciente del individuo, mediante la cual cada persona se hace cargo de su propia identidad y de sus relaciones con el medio.~* que tú, que usted, *etc.*1.* exprs. coloqs. Si *yo* estuviera en tu, su, etc., lugar.□ V. *yo** pecador*

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Y - siguiendo con la línea del DRAE - la forma más entendible de decirlo es "si yo estuviera en tu lugar".
Otra forma que se me ocurre es "si yo fuera tú", y tal vez "si yo estuviera en tus zapatos" o "si yo estuviera en tu situación".

Espero que sirva (aunque no aclaré por qué se usa el "que", pero ya que es una expresión coloquial, quizá no tenga mucho sentido... )

Saludos,


----------



## jess oh seven

sí, "if i were you"... se dice también "yo que tú" en otros lugares

if i were you, i wouldn't do it...


----------



## Rayines

Muy buena la búsqueda de Mita. Claro, y se podría decir, sintetizando un poco más: "Yo, en tu lugar, haría tal cosa". No?


----------



## Artrella

Thanks all of you, but I was asking about this structure in Spanish, not in English (Thank God I know this...  )


----------



## Rayines

> Thanks all of you, but I was asking about this structure in Spanish, not in English


*Muchacha: Qué más querés desmenuzar de la estructura?*


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Muchacha: Qué más querés desmenuzar de la estructura?*




Simplemente quiero saber de dónde sale este "que", la oración sería "si yo fuera tú"... entonces aparentemente este "que" reemplazaría a "yo fuera"?? Eso es lo que me llama la atención de la palabra "que" en esta estructura.


----------



## Rayines

> entonces aparentemente este "que" reemplazaría a "yo fuera"??


*Hmm...es muy difícil. Como reemplazar, reemplazaría a "si fuera": Yo que (si fuera) usted, etc. etc. Pero no puedo agregar mucho más!*


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hmm...es muy difícil. Como reemplazar, reemplazaría a "si fuera": Yo que (si fuera) usted, etc. etc. Pero no puedo agregar mucho más!*




Sí perdón ----se me chisposteó... como vos decís Ine, reemplazaría a "si fuera"..


----------



## Antartic

Sin incluir otras estructuras sinonimas y tratando de encontrarle alguna explicación, podría ser que en este caso el *que* funciona como preposicion, creando una forma muy reducida y rápida de relacionar el yo y el tu, sin tener que verbalizar ninguna otra oración en medio de estos dos terminos, y ya que ninguna otra preposición cumple este rol, aparece el *que* con un nuevo significado preposicional mas similar a la frase _yo en vez de ti_. 
¿O algo asi?


----------



## Artrella

Antartic said:
			
		

> Sin incluir otras estructuras sinonimas y tratando de encontrarle alguna explicación, podría ser que en este caso el *que* funciona como preposicion, creando una forma muy reducida y rápida de relacionar el yo y el tu, sin tener que verbalizar ninguna otra oración en medio de estos dos terminos, y ya que ninguna otra preposición cumple este rol, aparece el *que* con un nuevo significado preposicional mas similar a la frase _yo en vez de ti_.
> ¿O algo asi?




Me gusta esta teoría... algo así es lo que yo ando buscando...por supuesto siempre y cuando *"yo que vos"* no sea solo de uso argentino, o sea un regionalismo.  
Esto me conduce a pensar en el análisis sintáctico de una oración tal como esta>>  "Yo que vos compraría los dos libros"  >>  Cómo analizamos esto??


----------



## Antartic

¿A que te refieres con 'analisis sintactico'? He leido el termino pero le hago el quite a este tipo de terminologia, prefiero una aproximacion mas 'wild' a las oraciones


----------



## Artrella

Antartic said:
			
		

> ¿A que te refieres con 'analisis sintactico'? He leido el termino pero le hago el quite a este tipo de terminologia, prefiero una aproximacion mas 'wild' a las oraciones



Me refiero a "sujeto-predicado-objetos (directo e indirecto)..etc".  La aproximación más "wild"...cuál sería Antartic?  
Yo conozco análisis semántico, sintáctico y desde el punto de vista del discurso, análisis pragmático....Pero el "wild" no lo conozco...hee...heee


----------



## Frío

¿Alguien ha Leído todas las acepciones la palabra "que" según el DRAE? Yo acabo de hacerlo y estoy sudando... 

* 21.* conj. Viene a significar _de manera que,_ en giros como estos: _Corre que vuela. Está que trina. Hablan que da gusto.

_¿Te ayuda esto Artrella?


----------



## Fernando

Creo que la interpretación de Frío es la correcta. A lo que preguntaba Artrella NO es un regionalismo, evidentemente si le quitamos el voseo. "Yo que tú no lo haría" es de un uso frecuentísimo en España.


----------



## Artrella

Frío said:
			
		

> ¿Alguien ha Leído todas las acepciones la palabra "que" según el DRAE? Yo acabo de hacerlo y estoy sudando...
> 
> * 21.* conj. Viene a significar _de manera que,_ en giros como estos: _Corre que vuela. Está que trina. Hablan que da gusto.
> 
> _¿Te ayuda esto Artrella?




Todo ayuda Frío, pero te parece que sería adecuado "yo *de manera que * vos haría esto"?  

Para mí no es el mismo significado, más bien diría que en este caso "que" reemplaza a lo siguiente "si estuviera en tu lugar", por eso no se cómo analizarlo sintácticamente.  Semánticamente puede ser reemplazado por esta cláusula condicional, pero sintácticamente qué categoría tendría?

Gracias por tu ayuda!!


----------



## Rayines

> más bien diría que en este caso "que" reemplaza a lo siguiente "si estuviera en tu lugar", por eso no se cómo analizarlo sintácticamente


 *Tira a complemento circunstancial de modo....En qué circunstancia/cómo?: si estuviera en tu lugar. (???)*


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Tira a complemento circunstancial de modo....En qué circunstancia/cómo?: si estuviera en tu lugar. (???)*




No creo que sea un circunstancial, ya que por definición los circunstanciales contienen información que puede o no estar en la oración y no te modifica el contenido de la misma.  Al menos esto aprendí en English Grammar....


----------



## Frío

Yo diría modificador indirecto del sujeto, siendo "yo" el núcleo del sujeto (de una oración muy extraña ).


----------



## Artrella

Frío said:
			
		

> Yo diría modificador indirecto del sujeto, siendo "yo" el núcleo del sujeto (de una oración muy extraña ).



Pues, sí, la oración es extraña y también preguntaba en este hilo si se dice así en otros países o es puramente una "argentinada"???


----------



## Fernando

Jo, Artrella, no te lees mis mensajes.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> A lo que preguntaba Artrella NO es un regionalismo, evidentemente si le quitamos el voseo. "Yo que tú no lo haría" es de un uso frecuentísimo en España.


----------



## Frío

No es la expresión más formal del mundo, pero Fernando tiene razón. Sí que se utiliza bastante aquí en España.


----------



## Rayines

Sí, Frío, yo también pensé en un modificador del núcleo del sujeto: pero creo que el indirecto siempre va precedido por preposición. En realidad se me ocurrió también la aposición, que puede intercambiarse con el núcleo, aunque es un poco traído de los pelos. Sería: Yo, que tú, haría tal cosa =Que tú, yo, haría tal cosa. (Sí, ya sé que suena raro, pero....)


----------



## Frío

Sí, la aposición puede intercambiar la posición con el núcleo, pero creo que también la función. Por eso va siempre entre comas, se puede utilizar cualquiera de los dos como núcleo indistintamente.

El modificador indirecto va unido al núcleo por medio de un subordinante, que puede ser una preposición o un nexo comparativo, y esto es lo que me pierde un poquito.


----------



## Artrella

Fernando said:
			
		

> Jo, Artrella, no te lees mis mensajes.


  Perdóooooooooonnnnnnnnnn......[me encanta como decís "jo"...super español...hasta parece que lo estuviera oyendo...]


----------



## Rayines

> El modificador indirecto va unido al núcleo por medio de un subordinante, que puede ser una preposición o un nexo comparativo


*Ah!, entonces estamos bastante cerca...(podría ser un m. indirecto del sujeto). Aunque sigo sin descartar la noción de c. circunstancial de modo, sobre todo usado en forma condicional: "si fuera tú".*


----------



## Artrella

Frío said:
			
		

> Sí, la aposición puede intercambiar la posición con el núcleo, pero creo que también la función. Por eso va siempre entre comas, se puede utilizar cualquiera de los dos como núcleo indistintamente.
> 
> El modificador indirecto va unido al núcleo por medio de un subordinante, que puede ser una preposición o un nexo comparativo, y esto es lo que me pierde un poquito.




Ejemplo de modificador indirecto >> "La estudiante de medicina es mi hermana" >> donde "de medicina" es el mod.ind. [acá introducido por la preposición "de"]

"La estudiante que acaba de salir es mi hermana" >>> "que acaba de salir es un modificador indirecto" (en este caso cláusula subordinada introducida por ununa conjunción >>"que")

Un modificador indirecto es información necesaria, es decir si se quita la oración pierde su significado.  En cambio, la aposición se puede omitir y la oración no pierde significado.

Pero les parece que "si fuera vos" o "que vos" modifica a "yo" indirectamente?
No lo sé, no encuentro otra alternativa... otra "etiqueta" para esta función, que claramente es una subordinada condicional.


----------



## Rayines

> Pero les parece que "si fuera vos" o "que vos" modifica a "yo" indirectamente?


*THAT IS THE QUESTION! Yo creo que no totalmente. Si partimos de que es una cláusula condicional (aún sin usar "si fuera"), miren lo que dice mi Gramática Larousse: "Las oraciones subordinadas adverbiales cumplen las funciones propias de los adverbios, por ello se llaman también circunstanciales. Expresan los múltiples tipos de condiciones o circunstancias en las que se realiza la acción del verbo principal. Como palabras de enlace emplean diversos tipos de nexo: conjunciones, locuciones conjuntivas, adverbios, locuciones adverbiales, preposiciones, así como combinaciones entre ellos". (Creo que no llegué a los 10 renglones*
*.**... ). Ejemplo que da: "Si te quedas, me marcho".*
*En nuestro caso: "Yo, si fuera tú........(cualquier verbo)", o "Yo que tú...(cualquier verbo). Yo es sujeto, y creo que el resto, predicado. La cláusula es condicional, por lo tanto, aunque la saquemos, puede permanecer la cláusula principal (el otro verbo). Podría ser, de acuerdo con la definición de Larousse, una cláusula subordinada condicional en función de circunstancial de modo?...... O qué?! *


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *THAT IS THE QUESTION! Yo creo que no totalmente. Si partimos de que es una cláusula condicional (aún sin usar "si fuera"), miren lo que dice mi Gramática Larousse: "Las oraciones subordinadas adverbiales cumplen las funciones propias de los adverbios, por ello se llaman también circunstanciales. Expresan los múltiples tipos de condiciones o circunstancias en las que se realiza la acción del verbo principal. Como palabras de enlace emplean diversos tipos de nexo: conjunciones, locuciones conjuntivas, adverbios, locuciones adverbiales, preposiciones, así como combinaciones entre ellos". (Creo que no llegué a los 10 renglones*
> *.**... ). Ejemplo que da: "Si te quedas, me marcho".*
> *En nuestro caso: "Yo, si fuera tú........(cualquier verbo)", o "Yo que tú...(cualquier verbo). Yo es sujeto, y creo que el resto, predicado. La cláusula es condicional, por lo tanto, aunque la saquemos, puede permanecer la cláusula principal (el otro verbo). Podría ser, de acuerdo con la definición de Larousse, una cláusula subordinada condicional en función de circunstancial de modo?...... O qué?! *




Me parece que podría andar....si sacamos el "que vos".... quedaría "yo no lo haría".... y no cambia mucho...pero* no * me parece circunstancial, creo que los circunstanciales solo modifican al verbo (predicado)... o me fui para cualquier lado??????


----------



## Rayines

> Me parece que podría andar....si sacamos el "que vos".... quedaría "yo no lo haría".... y no cambia mucho...pero me parece circunstancial, creo que los circunstanciales solo modifican al verbo (predicado)... o me fui para cualquier lado??????


*Es lo que digo, Artrella....(lo primero, eh...no que te fuiste para cualquier lado)!*


----------



## Frío

Rectifico, me quedo con circunstancial de modo. Después de las buenas explicaciones que habéis dado, sólo puedo quitarme el sombrero (si llevara, lo haría).

_"Errar es de humanos, rectificar es de equivocados."_


----------



## Artrella

Ayy... ves que sí me fui para cualquier lado ... quise decir que para mi *no es * circunstancial de modo, sí es algo que puedo sacar de la oración, pero los circunstanciales no reciben esta denominación solo en el predicado?? 

Encontré esto >> *El sintagma verbal predicado admite complementos verbales que están constituidos por: complemento directo (CD), complemento indirecto (CI), complemento circunstancial (CC), complemento predicativo (CP).*

*fuente*


----------



## Frío

Me estoy liando de mala manera . Voy a parar para tomar un café, a ver si me despejo un poco y saco algo en claro de esto.


----------



## Frío

> "La estudiante que acaba de salir es mi hermana" >>> "que acaba de salir es un modificador indirecto" (en este caso cláusula subordinada introducida por ununa conjunción >>"que")
> 
> Un modificador indirecto es información necesaria, es decir si se quita la oración pierde su significado. En cambio, la aposición se puede omitir y la oración no pierde significado.


Yo diría que un modificador es información _complementaria_ ."La estudiante es mi hermana" sigue teniendo sentido (mucho menos concreto pero lo tiene)




> Pero les parece que "si fuera vos" o "que vos" modifica a "yo" indirectamente?


 
Sí. Nos precisa la condición que "yo" debe cumplir para poder plantear el predicado en condicional.

Con lo que creo que me quedo con mi primera apuesta. (¿Tendré que volver a rectificar?¿Tú que crees?)


----------



## Artrella

> "La estudiante que acaba de salir es mi hermana" >>> "que acaba de salir es un modificador indirecto" (en este caso cláusula subordinada introducida por ununa conjunción >>"que")





> Yo diría que un modificador es información complementaria ."La estudiante es mi hermana" sigue teniendo sentido (mucho menos concreto pero lo tiene)     no es lo mismo, no es cualquier estudiante la que es mi hermana, sino la que acaba de salir.


  Esto es justamente lo que hace que esto sea un complemento (es decir algo necesario y que no se puede sacar sin perder el significado original de la oración)




> Pero les parece que "si fuera vos" o "que vos" modifica a "yo" indirectamente?
> Sí. Nos precisa la condición que "yo" debe cumplir para poder plantear el predicado en condicional.




Ok, esto si me parece acertado...igual te digo que no lo tengo claro todavía...

Cuál era tu primera apuesta? El circunstancial de modo?


----------



## Frío

> Esto es justamente lo que hace que esto sea un complemento (es decir algo necesario y que no se puede sacar sin perder el significado original de la oración)


 
Perdona la tardanza pero es que no entiendo el desacuerdo (porque hay un desacuerdo, ¿verdad?).
La misión de los complementos del sujeto es la de servir como ampliaciones o determinaciones del significado.




> Cuál era tu primera apuesta? El circunstancial de modo?


 
Fue modificador indirecto del sujeto. Y todavía creo que lo es.


----------



## Rayines

*Disculpen, había preparado este mensaje, pero me demoré. Igual lo mando:*


> pero los circunstanciales no reciben esta denominación solo en el predicado?


*Sí, pero es que de la manera en que lo planteamos, yo creo que está en el predicado (si reemplaza la cláusula condicional)*. Si no, quedaría como modificador indirecto del núcleo del sujeto (esto no lo veo tanto...) *

**Es decir, aunque digamos: "Yo que vos iría". La oración mantiene una estructura diciendo "Yo iría" (por eso pienso que está en el predicado).*


----------



## Frío

Estamos tratando con una frase puramente condicional, por lo que yo, personalmente, encuentro menos razonable un sujeto perfectamente definido como "yo" que un sujeto condicionado como "yo que tú" o "yo de él".
Es una opinión...


----------



## Rayines

Está muy bien, Frío, entonces, no sería directamente una cláusula subordinada condicional: "Si yo fuera tú, no iría"?. Entonces el sujeto está directamente tácito.


----------



## Emil

No se compliquen la vida, es una expresión familiar, la invento algún Sancho Panza para no tener que decir "si yo estubiera en tu lugar"...


----------



## Artrella

Emil said:
			
		

> No se compliquen la vida, es una expresión familiar, la invento algún Sancho Panza para no tener que decir "si yo estubiera en tu lugar"...




OOps!!! si yo estu*v*iera.... Sancho no puso bien los dedos en el teclado...hee...heee


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> Está muy bien, Frío, entonces, no sería directamente una cláusula subordinada condicional: "Si yo fuera tú, no iría"?. Entonces el sujeto está directamente tácito.




Cómo tácito Ine?  Sería "(Yo), si yo fuera tú, no iría?" 
Creo que lo "tácito" está en la subordinada y no en la oración.

Yo, que vos (si fuera tú), no iría >> donde "yo" es el sujeto de la oración y en la cláusula subordinada condicional "si fuera tú" se encuentra el sujeto tácito "yo" (otro aparte del principal sujeto de la oración).

Frío, totalmente de acuerdo con vos que es un modificador indirecto (en este caso una cláusula subordinada) y no un circunstancíal de modo.

Me gusta bastante esta resolución...ya que carecemos de otras "etiquetas" me parece lo más apropiado el Mod Ind.

Saludos a todos y gracias por todas sus opiniones que me sirvieron mucho para pensar.


----------



## Antartic

Artrella said:
			
		

> Me refiero a "sujeto-predicado-objetos (directo e indirecto)..etc". La aproximación más "wild"...cuál sería Antartic?
> Yo conozco análisis semántico, sintáctico y desde el punto de vista del discurso, análisis pragmático....Pero el "wild" no lo conozco...hee...heee


Profecía autocumplida, despues de este post se armó una trapisonda gramatical de proporciones biblicas, sintagmas, nucleos, subordinadas, sujetos tacitos, en fin. Cuando empecé a estudiar idiomas pensaba que este tipo de etiquetas o análisis sintaticos me iban a hacer la vida mas facil, pero resulto que la complicaban demasiado y no me ayudaban a aprender, si no, preguntenles a los nativos del ingles si esta discusión terminologica les ha ayudado en algo. Supongo que es bueno solo hasta cierto punto, en lo que se refiere a verbo, adjetivo adverbio y conjuncion, luego cuando se le trata de poner nombre a todo es donde me pierdo.
Por eso es que lo 'wild' como le llamo, tiene que ver mas con la aproximacion al hecho y como este hecho puede ser simbolizado con una frase coherente y entendible. En este caso en particular sería posible 'ver' la situación: Dos personas, una de ellas con una sugerencia hipotetica con respecto a un tema especifico y voilá, ya tenemos lo que queremos verbalizar ahora a encontrar la frase adecuada, en la cual hay que buscar el pronombre del que sugiere la accion (YO), luego como se relaciona con el otro (QUE), luego el pronombre o identificador del otro (TU) y finalmente la propuesta (NO ME CASO CON ESA MUJER).
Es el proceso que haria si tuviera que decirlo en otro idioma, una vez que ya tengo la 'pelicula' en mi mente trato de verbalizarla de acuerdo las reglas de la lengua en cuestión.


----------



## Artrella

Antartic said:
			
		

> Profecía autocumplida, despues de este post se armó una trapisonda gramatical de proporciones biblicas, sintagmas, nucleos, subordinadas, sujetos tacitos, en fin. Cuando empecé a estudiar idiomas pensaba que este tipo de etiquetas o análisis sintaticos me iban a hacer la vida mas facil, pero resulto que la complicaban demasiado y no me ayudaban a aprender, si no, preguntenles a los nativos del ingles si esta discusión terminologica les ha ayudado en algo. Supongo que es bueno solo hasta cierto punto, en lo que se refiere a verbo, adjetivo adverbio y conjuncion, luego cuando se le trata de poner nombre a todo es donde me pierdo.
> Por eso es que lo 'wild' como le llamo, tiene que ver mas con la aproximacion al hecho y como este hecho puede ser simbolizado con una frase coherente y entendible. En este caso en particular sería posible 'ver' la situación: Dos personas, una de ellas con una sugerencia hipotetica con respecto a un tema especifico y voilá, ya tenemos lo que queremos verbalizar ahora a encontrar la frase adecuada, en la cual hay que buscar el pronombre del que sugiere la accion (YO), luego como se relaciona con el otro (QUE), luego el pronombre o identificador del otro (TU) y finalmente la propuesta (NO ME CASO CON ESA MUJER).
> Es el proceso que haria si tuviera que decirlo en otro idioma, una vez que ya tengo la 'pelicula' en mi mente trato de verbalizarla de acuerdo las reglas de la lengua en cuestión.



De acuerdo con vos Antartic, pero a veces hay que analizar las oraciones sintácticamente...no?
En otro orden de cosas, te digo que si no te gustan las "etiquetas" (traditional grammar) te aconsejo seguir el método minimalista de nuestro queridísimo Chomsky!!!


----------



## Emil

Artrella said:
			
		

> OOps!!! si yo estu*v*iera.... Sancho no puso bien los dedos en el teclado...hee...heee


 
Se se...no, haha es que siempre que tengo esta duda lo relaciono con el preterido indefinido, o mejor dicho soy un burro.


----------



## ampurdan

A ver...

"Si yo fuera/fuese tú/vos, haría esto". Esto es una oración compleja compuesta de una proposición principal "(yo) haría esto" y una proposición subordinada adverbial de condición: "si yo fuera/fuese tú/vos" (es la condición, en la condición no se usa el tiempo "condicional" sino el modo subjuntivo, el condicional se usa en la principal, en castellano y en inglés). La subordinada hace la función de complemento circunstancial en la proposición prinicipal (por cierto, eso de que los complementos circunsanciales son prescindibles a mí no me lo enseñaron así: no es lo mismo "vendré" que "vendré mañana", son frases distintas, otra cosa es que la estructura de la oración típica no requiera estos complementos). 

El mismo análisis vale para "si yo estuviera/estuviese en tu lugar, haría esto". No así con "yo, en tu lugar, haría esto" o "yo haría eso en tu lugar". En este caso estamos ante una oración simple, en la que "en tu lugar" es un complemento circunsancial de condición (complementa al verbo, no al sujeto).

"Yo que tú/vos, haría esto": ¿es una oración parecida a la oración compleja que hemos analizado en primer lugar o es una oración simple como "yo, en tu lugar, haría esto"? 

Para que fuese una oración compleja, tendría que haber un verbo sobreentendido en la preposición "yo que tú/vos"... ¿Quizá "que" sustituye al verbo y al adverbio "si fuera"? Podría ser, es una propuesta interesante, pero yo nunca he oído hablar de semejantes sustituciones.

Por otra frase, si "que tú" es sólo una parte de una oración simple, tiene, cuanto menos, una estructura poco normativa (conjunción+pronombre personal). Todos estamos de acuerdo en lo que significa "que tú" en este caso, pero ¿conviene introducir una explicación que contradice la norma gramatical para explicar un caso tan marginal?

De las dos opciones, me quedo de momento con la primera, aunque todavía no estoy muy seguro de como "desmenuzar el que" tal y como decía Artrella.


----------



## lautaro2k

Tengo una duda existencial. Hice una apuesta con mi suegra y aunque ganarle sería un problema, imagínense lo que satisfactorio que sería... La discusión es así:
Veníamos hablando sobre las obras que se hicieron en la ciudad. Y yo dije:
"Yo *habría *hecho otra cosa".
Mi suegra dice:
"Yo *hubiera *hecho otra cosa".
Para mí va de la manera que digo porque es tácita la parte condicional:
"Yo *habría *hecho otra cosa, si *hubiera *dependido de mí",
por ejemplo.
Si es posible, me gustaría que alguien me dé una fuente fiable, porque mi suegra es muy terca, necesito de ello para convencerla.


----------



## Rayines

Hola lautaro: Bienvenido. *Aquí* tenés una página para leer tranquilo con tu suegra. Lo que nunca me habría ni me hubiera imaginado es que este hilo iba a resucitar .
Igualmente, te adelanto que muchas veces se puede reemplazar el potencial compuesto por el pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo.


----------



## nicolasxxx

Hola amigos, este es mi primer post. La respuesta a esta discusion se hubiera resuelto hace tiempo si se hubieran fijado en el DRAE en los usos del término "QUE". En la acepción número 12 señala que se trata de una "... conj. U. en vez de la copulativa y, pero denotando en cierto modo sentido adversativo. Justicia pido, que no gracia. Suya es la culpa, que no mía." En  este sentido podría pensarse "Yo, que tú, haría esto" como "Tu hermano, que no tu sobrino, fue quien lo hizo".   Sintácticamente, al funcionar como conjunción copulativa, forma una estructura parentética inordinada dentro de la mayor.  Para los que no entendieron, dicho más llanamente: sería como si dijeramos "Yo -y no tú- haría tal cosa". En ese caso la estructura "y no tú" no está subordinada a la oración mayor, ni tampoco en relación de coordinación por eso es inordinada y cumple al mismo tiempo la función aclaratoria de cualquier frase entre paréntesis.   Espero les resulte satisfactoria, que no confusa, esta obtusa explicación.


----------



## nicolasxxx

Reconsideracion de la respuesta anterior:  Habiendo consultado el Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas, resulta que confirmo que la palabra QUE en esta expresión efectivamente tiene valor de conjunción pero no en el sentido que señalaba, ya que en dicho diccionario en la entrada a QUE, inciso 2.2.5 se señala lo siguiente:  También se usa la conjunción que en estructuras contrastivas del tipo yo que tú...; tú, al contrario que él...; o él, al revés que su hija...: «Yo que usted lo pensaría» (Lynch Dedos [Arg. 1977]); «Yo pienso, al contrario que mi admirado Manuel Hidalgo, que las guerras son muy peligrosas» (Mundo [Esp.] 12.5.99).  Por lo tanto sintacticamente "Introduce el segundo término de una comparación propia, es decir, aquella en la que se comparan dos entidades diferentes en relación con una determinada noción o magnitud." (op. cit. 2.2) ... al igual que otras tantas construcciones homólogas en las que "La conjunción que va siempre precedida, inmediatamente o no, de un adjetivo o adverbio de sentido comparativo (mejor, peor, mayor, menor, igual, más, menos, antes, después, etc."


----------

